# Which type of discus look best in a planted tank?



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

I want to get six discus for my 75 gallon plant tank. I have never kept discus before.

Just wondering which colors of discus will look best in a plant tank. I have the opportunity to buy some "Super Blue Angel" discus which look a pale blue color. I wasn't sure how good these would look in a plant tank, or if a strain with red in it would look better.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I would say it depends on what plants you have (or planning to have) in your tank, the type of lighting, and personal preference.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

My preference would be wild discus, Tefe greens or Heckels

but I have seen alot of good tanks using Turqoise and Blue Daimonds, Red Alenquers, San Merahs, Snake skins. personally I dont think any strain that comes from the pigeon blood descendant mix well with planted tank. but thats my opinion


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

If you have never kept discus before, and are putting them in a planted, I would say to get sub adult or adult discus. They are more forgiving with water changes and need less food. They succumb to disease less often then the juveniles and therfore you wont kill off your plants trying to medicate them.
That said, get the ones you like the most! And make sure you get them from a reputable breeder.
You can also read alot about discus on this forum www.simplydiscus.com

Good Luck!!


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I also highly recomend Marilyn1998's advice, and link to simplydiscus.... its a great site to learn more about these beautiful fish. Also since you have never had discus before I would very much urge you to get a quartine tank set up and ready to go.... It will save you plants and fish in the long run, espically to since it is a VERY good idea to quartine any and all new fish being added to the disply aquarium once you get the discus in there..... good like with it! and personally I have a pair of red Turqoise in my 75 gallon and love the way they look.... also as already stated there is nothing more striking than wild type either


----------



## WuWuWuKennyWu (Feb 26, 2006)

i would say any kind of discus looks good in a planted tank


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

trilinearmipmap said:


> I want to get six discus for my 75 gallon plant tank. I have never kept discus before.
> 
> Just wondering which colors of discus will look best in a plant tank. I have the opportunity to buy some "Super Blue Angel" discus which look a pale blue color. I wasn't sure how good these would look in a plant tank, or if a strain with red in it would look better.


IMHO, stick to one strain.
Heckels, Curipera, Red Turquoise, RSG's[red spotted greens], Blue snakeskins or Alenquers. Pick one![tough decision!]

Can't go wrong with the blues as well. 
Blue diamonds has already been _trademarked_ by Jeff-ADG and
Cobalts-Amano. lol.

The reference to Simply is good. There is a discussion about planted tanks_dark backgrounds and discus suited to planted tanks. Happy discus keeping!


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

My experience is based on Angels but maybe it is still helpful. I recently got some Koi angels because I thought I wanted something different but now that they are here I like the look of my wild type Angels better. They look more natural and the white of the Koi can be very a distracting and harsh contrast against the plants. IMHO a more natural looking fish complements a planted aquarium better. My koi angels look like painted ladies compared to the more subdued looking naturals.


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

Ditto to Marilyn's advice, and like WuWu said, I think any discus looks great in a planted tank. Some people like the natural look of the wilds, some like them with "the more color the better". Pick a strain, wild or blue or whatever, or a mix and match of them that appeals to you, whatever you think you'd enjoy seeing every day. 

I really like both looks, and had a heck of a time finally deciding what way to go!

If you get them, enjoy!


----------

